# Lake Varner $1,200 first place tournament



## TeamYarter (May 13, 2009)

Date: May 23, 2009
Time: 6:15 to 3:00
Entry: $100 per boat includes big bass (cash only)
Payback: 1 in 6 ($1,200 first place based on 25 boats)

Rules and penalties 

- 5 fish limit 12'' length
- Dead fish .250 per dead fish
- Short fish 3lbs per short fish (that fish will not count toward total weight)
- Late penalty 1lbs per minute late (up til 10 minutes)
- All penalties will apply to big fish weight
- you may preregister or pay at ramp
- certified scales will be present.

THE MORE BOATS THE BIGGER THE PAYOUT!!!!

Contacts:
Blake Yarter 770 231 9085
Shawn Malcom 770 841 5916


----------



## Lawdog1 (May 13, 2009)

I plan on being there if anyone needs anything let me know I'll bring it with me or get it to you ahead of time. Thanks again Boggy Creek Outdoors


----------



## bigbass07 (May 13, 2009)

keep calling guys it looks to be a great turn out, keep in mind the more boats the bigger the payout. 35 boats could get first up to 2000.00 . it will be better than fishin the big lakes with all that traffic, thats the reason we chose varner.


----------



## TeamYarter (May 13, 2009)

everyone come and join we already have about 10 boats


----------



## walton1 (May 14, 2009)

Are guides allowed to fish the tournament?


----------



## bigbass07 (May 14, 2009)

walton1 said:


> Are guides allowed to fish the tournament?



yes welcome, there money is good too. no one should be scared of guides they can be beat too.


----------



## meeks88 (May 16, 2009)

walton1 said:


> Are guides allowed to fish the tournament?



does it matter?


----------



## bigbass07 (May 17, 2009)

meeks88 said:


> does it matter?



not at all.
 hey this should be a great turn out phone has been ringing off the hook. come on out guys and lets get the first place up to 2000-2500 it is possilble.


----------



## bigbass07 (May 18, 2009)

saturday looking good come on out


----------



## shakeyhead14 (May 19, 2009)

You cant beat that payout! Its a shame more big lake tournaments arent like that


----------



## bigbass07 (May 19, 2009)

Billy Boothe said:


> You cant beat that payout! Its a shame more big lake tournaments arent like that



yeah i use to put on a trail called anglers warehouse about 4 years ago and i by far had the best payout of any t-ment. it was just a hassel doing it by yourself, with very little help. spread the word and send them to varner.


----------



## bone_collector_20 (May 22, 2009)

*Boats?*

How many boats are you expecting so far?


----------



## TeamYarter (May 22, 2009)

we have came in contact with 20 boats, come on out looks to be a great turnout


----------



## mesocollins (May 22, 2009)

My Dad and I will be there. I haven't talked to you yet since I was unsure, but we will be there


----------



## bigbass07 (May 22, 2009)

don't forget blast off is at 6:15 in the order you pay your entry.


----------



## J RAY (May 23, 2009)

What did it take to win today? Who won?


----------



## livewire328 (May 24, 2009)

*Varner tourney*

Only 5 boats showed up, the bite was tough and not sure what the weight was that won.  It was a tough day fishing.


----------



## mobob21 (Apr 10, 2011)

thinking about joining the game myself their yesterday caught a 6 1/2 pounder


----------



## bsanders (Apr 10, 2011)

mobob, i think you need to take another look at the dates, this was 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Steve78 (Apr 10, 2011)

Forum rules say that the thread is supposed to be deleted after the tourney is over.


----------

